
People don't always say what they actually mean - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/NotIfYouHurry.html?HN_rh16
======
ColinWright
A note for the mods from the author and submitter ...

I've used the first sub-heading as the title here because I believe it better
gives an indication of the content. The HTML "title" is "Not if you hurry",
but that doesn't really give any idea of what it's about, and is aimed at the
regular readers, rather than the casual "drive-by".

 _... not that it matters, it 's sunk without trace ... 8-(_

